# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 + Fractal Define R5/ Frage bzgl. Airflow...



## Paco112 (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 problemlos in das Fractal Define R5 eingebaut werden kann, da diese AiO ja mit den vier Lüftern schon recht viel Platz einnimmt.
Und falls die WK mit dem Gehäuse kompatibel ist, hätte ich noch eine Frage zum Airflow. Und zwar habe ich auf YouTube gesehen, wie jemand diese WK in einem Fractal Define S oben im Gehäuse verbaut hat, so dass die WK aus dem Gehäuse ansaugt und nach oben raus bläst. Haltet ihr das für empfehlenswert? Wirkt sich dies eher negativ oder positiv auf den Airflow aus?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!
P.S. Hier der Link zum genannten YT-Video: Moving the Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 from the front to the top of the Fractal Design Define S - YouTube


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. Juli 2016)

Paco112 schrieb:


> Und falls die WK mit dem Gehäuse kompatibel ist, hätte ich noch eine Frage zum Airflow. Und zwar habe ich auf YouTube gesehen, wie jemand diese WK in einem Fractal Define S oben im Gehäuse verbaut hat, so dass die WK aus dem Gehäuse ansaugt und nach oben raus bläst. Haltet ihr das für empfehlenswert?


Ja. Der Airflow wird idR so konzipiert das vorne/unten frische Luft rein- und oben/hinten die warme Luft rauskommt. Dementsprechend solltest du in der Front auch noch am besten zwei Lüfter verbaut haben (welche Luft in das Gehäuse saugen).


----------



## Paco112 (9. Juli 2016)

Sehr gut, vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## Paco112 (9. Juli 2016)

Ist hier im Forum vielleicht jemand unterwegs, der die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 mit 4 Lüftern benutzt und noch andere Gehäuse empfehlen kann?


----------



## Birdy84 (9. Juli 2016)

NZXT Source 530 (CA-SO530-M1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da hinein passt der LF 240 mit vier Lüftern, wenn man die Kühlung am Deckel versetzt nach außen bzw. vom Mainboard weg montiert. Das funktioniert nur, wenn das Mainboard keine zu hohen Kühler bei den Spannungswandlern montiert hat. Ein Asus X99-E passt beispielsweise Haargenau. Ram muss man vorher einbauen, da die unteren Lüfter der LF240 etwa 2-3mm direkt darüber stehen. Es ist sehr knapp, aber es geht.
Arctic empfiehlt natürlich kalte Luft durch den Radiator zu pusten, im Endeffekt muss man aber für sich selbst wissen, wie man es gerne hätte.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (9. Juli 2016)

Wenn du im D5 die HDD Käfige ausbaust könntest du den auch in die Front bauen. Eine HDD könntest du zB in dem 5.25" Laufwerksschacht einsetzen.
Alternativ könntest du auch ein Define S nehmen, die Festplatten werden hinter dem Mainboard eingebaut, vorne hättest du genug Platz für eine große Wasserkühlung. Allerdings kannst du da kein Laufwerk einsetzen, dafür bräuchtest du dann einen Adapter und das Laufwerk wäre dann eben extern.
Du könntest natürlich auch auf zwei der vier mitgelieferten Lüfter verzichten, dann sollte die AiO problemlos in den Deckel montierbar sein.


----------

